# Hello from Deep East Texas



## lbkeyboard (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey all you people of the bow!
Just checking in and wanting to say from the Ol' Man.......Hello
Larry B.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Pull up your boots, and a chair, stay a while, lots of good info here!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Larry. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------

